# Safe Skin Care While Breastfeeding for this Mamas Aging Skin



## gracemamma

Hi Mamas- I'm hoping you have some recommendations for me!
I'm in my late 30's and have been very careful about skin care (retinols, chemicals, etc.) for the past 7 years while we were trying for our sweet baby who is now here (hurray!)
As a result of very mellow skin care, a hard pregnancy & now 5 months of minimal sleep my skin could really use some help.
I saw a dermotologist a few weeks ago about some moles and he said to not use anything with vitamins (like C) and to beware that Vitamin A is like retinol-bad for breastfeeding baby.
Since I'm looking at extended breastfeeding & fitting in another babe if we can, it may be years before I can use any strong products again.
I'd love some recommendations on skin care products that can reinvigorate-or at least hydrate skin while keeping baby safe. And while there is precious little time for make-up these days, if you have some baby-safe cosmetics you love, I'd love to hear these too! Thanks so much!


----------



## ps4624

Girl, do I feel your pain! I'm 36 and looking pretty darn old after 4 years of living in Florida (hello, sun spots!) and 10 months of no sleep!









I use coconut oil on my face at night - it's totally natural, super hydrating and seems to help smooth things out. I use Burts Bees cream on my face during the day.

I use Almay organic mascara and concealer. I used to do the whole make-up kit and caboodle before the baby, but these days I feel pretty fancy if I have brushed my teeth _*and*_ put on deodorant. In my experience, motherhood is the ultimate cure for vanity!

Congratulations on your baby!


----------



## RPS67

I think most derms will tell you not to use vitamin C or a retinol cream because that's the safe answer, but Dr. Hale says that neither alphahydroxy (retinols) or betahydroxy (salicylic, which is vitamin C) acids are absorbed in any great quantities through the skin so they're safe to use while breastfeeding.

I'm a bit older than you (42) and I'm currently 35 weeks pregnant. I've been using a retinol cream (not drugstore but not prescription) for a couple of years and it's made a HUGE difference in my skin. Before I got pregnant, I used it almost every night, but now I use it only a couple of times a week. I read enough about topical retinols during pregnancy to feel comfortable that there would be no adverse affects to the baby. After I give birth, I'll work back up to nightly use because I trust Dr. Hale.

I stay away from drugstore brands because they don't contain enough retinol to really make a difference in your skin. I started off with Skinceuticals .05% just a couple of nights a week and gradually moved up to nightly, then switched to Green Cream Level 6 (another .05% but it's a retinolhyde, which is a bit stronger than retinol but weaker than retinoids which typically require a prescription).

I wasn't that thrilled with the Green Cream, so I switched to Avene Eluage, which contains .05% retinol and is VERY moisturizing. I felt like I needed more retinol so finally, I switched to Avene .1% Retinol, which is pretty much the strongest you can get without a prescription.

I also use salicylic acid lotion during the day to keep my pores clear. A retinol acts as a humectant and on fine lines, while a betahydroxy (salicylic or glycolic are two types) works in the pores to keep the gunk out. A 2% salicylic acid lotion is typically the strength that most people tolerate well. You don't want to use retinol and salicylic acid at the same time so it's best to do the retinol at night and then the salicylic acid in the morning.

This combo has really made the biggest difference in my skin and it seems like I've tried every drugstore product out there. The Avene cream IS expensive (around $60) but I use about 2 tubes a year and figure it's better to spend that $120 on stuff that I know works rather than spend more money trying all the new drugstore stuff.

One very important thing to remember if you try a retinol is to go slow -- start at just 2 nights a week and work up -- and always wear sunscreen. Retinols make your skin much more sensitive. Also, don't apply anything else with the retinol because the efficacy will be reduced.

The best thing about a retinol is that it also helps to keep your skin clear. I haven't had a really noticeable zit the entire 2 years I've been using it -- even during this pregnancy, my skin has been totally clear.

My 16 year old daughter has battled pretty horrible acne for years with no products making a difference. I gave her the Green Cream to use twice a week and her skin cleared almost totally up. I can tell if she's not using it because she'll break out very badly.

Sorry to go on so long! I know that finding good skin care products is really tough, especally when you add the concern about your nursling.


----------



## Pookietooth

I use coconut oil and olive oil for moisturizers.


----------



## EnviroBecca

I wash my face with honey! It's antibacterial and moisturizing and all kinds of good stuff, and of course it's quite safe. I'm 41 and very happy with the way my skin looks now...but kind of worried that it's the postpartum hormones keeping me young so when baby weans, I'll suddenly look much older? Does that happen? I hope not.


----------



## Sharlla

I started using a derma roller (got it on Amazon for around $12) and have been pretty happy with the results so far.


----------



## StefanieBoots

*Product with Retinol*

Have you ever heard of R+F REVERSE? I was doing some research on this brand and this forum popped up. R+F is dermatologist grade products.


----------



## Stmill31

I am a consultant for Rodan and Fields skin care and a labor and delivery nurse. The products say to check with your doctor if breast feeding or pregnant which is what you should really do before using them. I have spoken with some doctors I work with and they all say they would tell their patients they can use while breast feeding. The results are unbelievable for fine lines and wrinkles, dull skin and dark spots, acne and sensitive skin. I'm happy to talk more about the products if anyone is interested!


----------

